# Deere 2955 Shifting Problems



## armsteadc (Jun 15, 2015)

I have a JD 2955 cab tractor with the 8 speed (hi/lo shift) transmission. When trying to put the tractor in gear, it grinds really bad. It does not matter whether you put it in a gear and then select high or low, or put it in high/low first then the gear, it grinds. I checked the reservoir behind the steering wheel under the "dash" and it is full. The clutch depresses fully and comes back up to standard position once you let off of it. What's your thoughts on what could be causing the gears to grind.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

armsteadc said:


> The clutch depresses fully and comes back up to standard position once you let off of it. What's your thoughts on what could be causing the gears to grind.


Throw out bearing?

Regards, Mike


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Did this come on suddenly or gradually?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I'll advise to try and bleed clutch operating cylinders. This type clutch control systems was not one of JD engineers shining moments!!!!!!


----------



## armsteadc (Jun 15, 2015)

It was more of a gradual problem but we don't use the tractor that often. Mainly to pull the batwing on the pastures. But we are looking at round baler and would use tractor more often to pull it.


----------



## DYNOBOB (Nov 29, 2011)

Long shot here... Our kubota m5700cab was grinding going into 3rd or 4th. Adjusted the cables down at trans and it was better for a while then came back. Ended up loosing 3/4 altogether one day, the arm on the shift lever where one of the cables attaches was bending down over time and had finally broken. Man was I happy that thing broke!


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Likely the pilot bearing in the flywheel is getting tight. If you can get it into gear it likely won't creep, maybe a little bit. If you put the range in gear first then a synchronized numbered gear it might be easier to engage but then you might accelerate wear on the synchronizers.

If it seems like the shifters are centered in the console forks when engaging likely that adjustment is ok.

If you do a clutch job change the slave cylinder right away and both bearings. 
Look for aftermarket if you're looking for price.


----------

